# Should I Worry About Roof Bubbles?



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

I got on my roof this weekend to inspect and repair caulk. I found 2 or 3 bubbles in the rubber roof. They were not next to anything meaning they didn't start from the roof vent or A/C or anything. They were long and narrow like they put the rubber roof over some hot dogs. They were probably 4" to 6" long x 2" wide x 0.5" tall maybe (didn't measure or take pictures). The roof under them is solid to the touch and the rubber roof sticks back down for a short while if I press on them. I don't have any noticeable leaks and the caulk was in good enough shape. The roof overall was structurally very solid. No creaks, moans, pops, etc. while I was up there.

Should I worry about them or get them fixed sooner than later?


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

My old 04 has little bubbles in several locations, but I have no leaks.

I ck the caulk once a year and unless I find a leak somewhere I'm not going to mess with it.


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

My roof has had a few bubbles since new, and they haven't gotten any worse. I'm guessing a little air got trapped under the membrane, and once everything was stuck down, there was no way to remove the air. I don't think it's a big deal.


----------



## sunnybrook29 (Oct 7, 2009)

I think that we all get or got a few bubbles . I would not worry about them unless they get bigger . On my Sunny brook 5th wheel I had about 40 percent of the roof lifting . I took brass carpet tacks and nailed the roof down and covered the tack heads with that roof repair goop . It never lifted and never leaked for the 3 more years that I owned it . I believe the danger is when there is a lot of roof flopping around at highway speeds .


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If they were much bigger then I would suggest that you stick a needle in them to bleed the trapped air then use enternbond tape to cover the pin hole. As mentioned the bubble can flap in the air and it can grow. Then it would be bad but for now just keep an eye on them.


----------



## Stance (Jul 24, 2011)

OK, thanks. I didn't think I needed to worry about them. I'll keep an eye on them.


----------

